# Stingray ( 76 )



## Sambikeman (Dec 19, 2018)

( 1976 )


----------



## nick tures (Dec 20, 2018)

for sale ?


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Dec 22, 2018)

*Nice original bike.  Love that stars and stripes seat and yours looks excellent.  For some reason those bikes are hard to find in good condition.  Most are beat to heck.  I have 2 that I've restored.  


*


----------



## bashton (Dec 24, 2018)

We have this one in the collection. Odd thing is, all of the chrome is nearly perfect but the paint is pretty hammered. Being nearly all original, I am having a hard time deciding on whether or not to repaint it.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within the Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## unregistered (Dec 24, 2018)

Repaint that?! You crazy. Very nice original bike!


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 24, 2018)

@bashton I have to agree with @buses n bikes. Your bike looks great. I would leave the paint as it is. I have several vintage Stingrays with original paint that shows plenty of scars but the chrome looks good. Really I notice bad chrome not beat up paint. As long as the chrome looks good I think the bikes look beautiful but still have loads of character.


----------



## bashton (Dec 29, 2018)

Believe me, I'm all about original paint. It appears much nicer in the picture for some reason. Spent about 20 minutes polishing the chrome and it came out near new. The paint? not so much. Being a bike that isnt particularly rare or valuable, that is why I am undecided. Fresh paint would make it appear nearly as new.

Of course since the "fleet" is somewhat large and always expanding, chances of it being repainted anytime soon is pretty unlikely!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within the Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------

